# Anyone Try the Fox Striker Helmet or Giro Xar



## surfstar1 (Jun 7, 2010)

Want to get a new helmet that is XC/All mountain-ish - light but does not look like a roadie idiotard helmet. Like that new Striker and Xar. Any recommendations?


----------



## slsl123 (Sep 15, 2004)

I've used a Giro xen for years and liked it. Mainly because it was the only helmet that fit my noggin comfortably. I'm in the market for a new one now too. The 661 recon, Uvex xp 100, and Kali Amara/Avita look pretty similiar.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't know your definition of "roadie idiotard," but the spesh s-works mtn helmet might be another to consider. Its 100g+ lighter than the Xar in size large.


----------



## surfstar1 (Jun 7, 2010)

All good suggestions. Also, it is interesting that these helmets do seem heavy coming in at the low 300g range compared to that Spec helmet.


----------



## woodasptim (Apr 11, 2011)

I picked up a Xar a couple weeks ago and love it.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

both are nice helmet. choose the one that makes your head and wallet happiest.


----------



## pedsdoc (Jun 24, 2008)

I have used the Fox Striker helmet for about three rides so far. Comfortable, lighter than the Flux, better retention system than the Flux.










Fox Flux on your left, Striker in the middle, Uvex xp100 on your right.










Flux = 360 gm., Striker =300 gm., xp 100 = 230 gm.


----------



## madstace (Jul 23, 2008)

pedsdoc,

How do you find the ventilation between the flux and the striker? Also what is the main improvement in the retention system?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

the uvex is crazy light. was my #1 pick but i got a flux for such a deal i couldnt pass it up.


----------



## surfstar1 (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for posting those pics. Your helmet fetish has been very helpful.


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

How do the Uvex helmets compare to the Foxes?


----------



## pedsdoc (Jun 24, 2008)

madstace said:


> pedsdoc,
> 
> How do you find the ventilation between the flux and the striker? Also what is the main improvement in the retention system?


I think the "honeycomb" pattern on the rear of the Striker makes air flow better than Flux. Less sweat on the helmet straps, the Halo headband that I usually use is also less soaked with moisture and sweat. On all my Flux helmets, the adjustment part gets stuck on one side or both. The Striker doesn't do this so far.


----------



## pedsdoc (Jun 24, 2008)

newnan3 said:


> How do the Uvex helmets compare to the Foxes?


The Uvex xp100 is way lighter than any of the Foxes. It is easier to adjust the fit of the helmet with a Uvex compared to the Fox. They are all great helmets, I still have a Giro E2 and still use it. Try them all if possible.


----------



## hanzo111 (Apr 16, 2011)

I have the XAR and i like it a lot, it runs larger than i thought though ?? I am usually a large and i ordered one before trying one on. I tried one afterwards in a store in med and it fit great! lol

Still good though, good ventilation and doesn't move much when ratcheted down. the visor moves which is kind of cool as well.


Hanzo


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Is there much difference in the back of the head coverage between the 3 helmets? 

It looks like the 2 Fox helmets are about the same......


----------



## francbiss (Jun 5, 2008)

The striker really light and more comfortable. I even use the striker on my cyclocross ride


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm not gonna be much help deciding between the Striker or Xar, but I can share my experience regarding helmet weight.
I was running the Bell Variant for over a year. It's claimed to weigh 320g
About 6 months ago I picked up a Bell Volt, claimed 280g
The weight difference was amazing.....but we're only talking 40 grams here.
I couldn't believe how much lighter the Volt felt on my head, and I had less neck soreness after a long ride.
I also found myself not hanging my head low towards the end of a long ride when I was starting to feel fatigued.
Going from my Volt to my Giro Remedy for the shuttle days is making me feel like a softie.......= )
The Remedy weighs like 1050g!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DGB (Sep 8, 2007)

I can't comment on the Striker but I can compare the Giro Xar and the Xen. 
Having come from a medium Giro Hex which fitted perfectly, I purchased a medium Xen. Even though it fits me, it seems to catch me a bit awkwardly at the back of the head and it can be uncomfortable at times. I didn't get a chance to try the helmet out before I bought it (nothing local) so it was a bit of a gamble.

I've tried a medium Xar and the fit, on my head anyway, is a lot better than the Xen with no uncomfortable spots - perfect! It's a lot less bulky than the Xen and the vents are more open.
Both the Xen and the Xar are slightly heavier than the Hex and I've just purchased a new Hex as it's lighter, has the same Roc Loc 5 adjustment as the Xar but is cheaper and fits as well.

My advice, as this is a very personal thing much like saddles, is to try on as many brands/models as you can and go with the one that fits you best.


----------



## Taranis (Dec 30, 2009)

I have the Xar. I can only compare it to the Fox Flux.
It's lighter, better ventilated, more comfortable, has better retention system and is also a more expensive.


----------



## Hardcoreride41 (Jun 8, 2011)

I love the fox brand, but the thing that is nice about the XAR and Giro is that they acutally make different shell molds for every size. Fox just has the S/M L/XL which will sometimes give you a large shell size and then use a fit system to tighten to your head. The helmet looks huge on your head.


----------



## RockyMt (Jan 29, 2011)

FYI

I just received a Large/XL Fox Striker. It fits well but just barely. I am 24-1/4" and I maxed out the adjustments. I bought this helmet primilarly for the extra lower back of head coverage.

I would rate this helmet as OK , but nothing special about the materials or design.

p.s. This particular helmet weighs 332g


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

My first real MTB helmet was a Flux. No complaints but it did take a little getting used to the weight. THen bought a Striker. Loved the weight difference. Fit and ventilation were improved over Flux. The rear coverage is a little less and likely why it weighs less than the Flux. Had a recent crash and need to retire the Striker. I picked up a Uvex XP100 and it is very light. Hardly feels like it is on my head. Great fit and adjustments too. Overall the rear coverage is less than Flux and Striker. Still on the Injured Reserve so i have not trail tested it yet.

BTW i just ordered an Azonic Exile helmet too. have not seen it in person, but it looks sharp and is very light. will keep either it or the xp100.


----------



## jhengel (Jun 14, 2011)

I love my Xar


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

goodoljake said:


> My first real MTB helmet was a Flux. No complaints but it did take a little getting used to the weight. THen bought a Striker. Loved the weight difference. Fit and ventilation were improved over Flux. The rear coverage is a little less and likely why it weighs less than the Flux. Had a recent crash and need to retire the Striker. I picked up a Uvex XP100 and it is very light. Hardly feels like it is on my head. Great fit and adjustments too. Overall the rear coverage is less than Flux and Striker. Still on the Injured Reserve so i have not trail tested it yet.
> 
> BTW i just ordered an Azonic Exile helmet too. have not seen it in person, but it looks sharp and is very light. will keep either it or the xp100.


Any particular reason you didnt buy another Striker?


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

Newnan- i am not unhappy with the striker, but i bought it expecting the same deep coverage as the flux, but with a lighter shell and that is not the case. i also sweat a lot and the striker does not run off the sides, but straight down in front. make no mistake though, i was not unhappy with it, but since it was not exactly what i hoped for i figured i could do a little shopping for something even lighter since i was sacrificing some coverage. 

all that said, of the Uvex xp100 and Azonic Exile since they are both very light i will likely keep the on with the most rear coverage and best feel. hopefully the one i pick will divert sweat better than the striker too.


----------



## sum1noc (Sep 11, 2012)

I have both Xar and Flux helmet. The Xar has a better fit for me than the Flux. However, I like the coverage the Flux has over the Xar. I will use my Xar for my regular rides and when I want to get a little wild, I will use my Flux. I also use the sweat gutr with both helmets to keep the sweat from running down my face.


----------



## fell_brook (Mar 14, 2011)

I've had a flux and a striker. Both are great.


----------



## darich (Aug 31, 2006)

Guy at the bike shop spent about an hour with me trying on every brand of helmet. We didn't even lace them up, just sat them on my head looking at how each helmet fit. When we found the helmet that fit the best, then we laced it up...perfect fit! It was the Fox Striker. I'm not saying the Striker is the helmet for you, but you're going to have to try on some helmets. After riding with the Striker I'm glad I took the time to find the right helmet. My last helmet I thought fit, but after a while I kept on having to push it back as it would fall forward...sucks when you're downhill'n. Good luck.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

surfstar1 said:


> Want to get a new helmet that is XC/All mountain-ish - light but does not look like a roadie idiotard helmet. Like that new Striker and Xar. Any recommendations?


I tried on a Xar a few weeks ago, and was blow away how little of my head it covered. I have a Xen now. I like the fit, but must say that of all the helmets I have owned, this one has the least coverage. The Xar was even less. Nice helmet, and comfortable fit, but the lack of coverage all around was a bit unnerving for me.


----------



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

pedsdoc said:


> I think the "honeycomb" pattern on the rear of the Striker makes air flow better than Flux. Less sweat on the helmet straps, the Halo headband that I usually use is also less soaked with moisture and sweat. On all my Flux helmets, the adjustment part gets stuck on one side or both. The Striker doesn't do this so far.


I'm in the market for a helmet and I tried on the Flux and it fit me really well, but that I have tried on so far, but I haven't found the Striker to compare the two. Does the Striker fit the same as the Flux or is it different?


----------



## darich (Aug 31, 2006)

For me, the Flux fit differently then the Striker.


----------



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

darich said:


> For me, the Flux fit differently then the Striker.


Can you elaborate?


----------



## darich (Aug 31, 2006)

cr500taco said:


> Can you elaborate?


I liked the look of the Flux, that's the one I wanted and one of the first helmets I tried on. Then, I tried on the Striker, thinking since they were both Fox helmets they would fit virtually the same, however they didn't. The two helmets just fit differently, Striker better. Remember, I never fastened the straps nor the tension, just judging the helmet by how it fit on my head with not too much side-to-side or fore-aft shifting. Also, not sitting too low or high on my head.


----------



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

darich said:


> I liked the look of the Flux, that's the one I wanted and one of the first helmets I tried on. Then, I tried on the Striker, thinking since they were both Fox helmets they would fit virtually the same, however they didn't. The two helmets just fit differently, Striker better. Remember, I never fastened the straps nor the tension, just judging the helmet by how it fit on my head with not too much side-to-side or fore-aft shifting. Also, not sitting too low or high on my head.


I'm thinking they should fit the same, as well. But, as you mentioned, I have read while reading reviews that Fox improved the fitment of the Striker from the Flux. Can't imagine how much better it can be, because the Flux fit me pretty well and the best out of others that I have tried on. Hopefully, I can find the Striker locally to try it on, but if not I might have to just bite the bullet and order it, online.


----------



## anno (Jun 27, 2007)

Just ordered the Striker. Thanks to pedsdoc for all the pics and info!:thumbsup:


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

Chainlove.com has been running the Stryker for $60 and the Flux for $50 in case anyone needs a deal and has time to stare at a revolving website.


----------



## razziel24 (Nov 29, 2014)

I have the Fox Striker, very comfy, the design is great and i'ts lighter than the Flux, i really like it.... but i'm a "large" and I just wish it did'nt make my head look like a triceratops.


----------

